# Hi all, I'm new to this site.



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

hello everyone, I'm new to the site and just wanted to introduce myself.

I'm Kevin from Illinois, I've been working on my nscale layout for about 8 months. I have plenty of pics I could share, even a few videos of me testing newly laid tracks.

It's nice to be here, I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone has going on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

spiralcity said:


> hello everyone, I'm new to the site and just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Kevin from Illinois, I've been working on my nscale layout for about 8 months. I have plenty of pics I could share, even a few videos of me testing newly laid tracks.
> 
> It's nice to be here, I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone has going on.


Welcome to the site Kevin.
Post away, we all love pictures (well most of us).....videos too. :smilie_daumenpos:

You might have to get your post count a little higher to access all the features here.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site Kevin.
> Post away, we all love pictures (well most of us).....videos too. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> You might have to get your post count a little higher to access all the features here.


Hi, thanks for the welcome. 
Looks like no pics until 10 post.
SOON!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, I think PM'ing too?

Just go read a few posts and tell them what you think. 
Be honest.


----------

